# A time to say good bye!!



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Today was a time of remember 12 years of of hunting over one of the best beagles I have ever had the opportunity to own. His name was Benny. He was a 15" tri color.

Benny ran his first rabbit at 5 months old and was still running them as of last week. He voice was a bit raspier and he did not run as fast but he was still doing what he loved and lived for. His body just decided it was time to quit. 

Today was the first day in 12 years that Benny did not yodel back to me when I called to him from the deck. He always knew when I called it was time to go and hunt.

So many memories came flooding back that it was hard to make the drive to the Vet but knew it was the best thing for Benny----a good time to let go.

He will always be remembered and missed!! Give em hell Benny!! I am sure you are already chasing lots of bunnies around.

Give your pups extra hugs tonight----you may not get another chance tomorrow.


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about your loss! I am sure your dog is chasin all kinds of rabbits around!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

It's always a sad affair when this has to happen. Glad you have a lifetime of fond memories.


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

I understand the heartache you must feel at this time as so many here do.
The good memories you have will carry you through this difficult time.
Be strong and know that for your dog there are only good times ahead without pain and suffering.
You have my DEEPEST condolences!
Take Care.
Mark


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.

Just remember the good times you and him had together, and lucky for him he got to live out his days doing what he loved!


----------



## Haggard78 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am really sorry for your loss and know what your going through. Remember all those good times and you will get through this.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Sounds like he had a great life and a great owner. All a dog could hope for. I've been in your shoes...deepest sympathy. :sad:


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

So sorry to hear that and you've got my most sincere condolences. As dog owners it's something almost all of us will have to face at one point. It was the hardest thing I ever had to do. I'd lost dogs before but had never had to put one down. It was gut wrenching but afterward, when my best friend was out of pain I felt better. The hurt is going to last for a while but it will get better. It's been about seven years now since I had to put Buddy down, but I smile every time I think of him. 

Hang in there, it will get better!

John


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I feel for ya.
Been in the hound game as long as I can remember.
My dad was a houndsman (beagles and coonhounds) and got me started. I'm 51 now.
It hurts every time we lose a good one , but I just can't seem to quit.
It seems that , after a little time , a new pup tends to take away some of the pain for me.

I hope you can find some way to ease your pain as well.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry for you. Had a beagle named Champ. Ran every rabbit like it was his last. Beagles live to run rabbits and Benny had 12 years can't beat that. Beagles tough little dogs and great companions.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## gander08 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that. I had a Brittany that lived until he was 16yrs old, I cried for after losing that dog more than I would for some people. It will get better, take care


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey Gal

I did not know that Benny was still with you. He makes two of your dogs that I had the privledge of hunting with that are gone to the hunting grounds in the sky.

Benny was a thrill to hunt with as well as Saga was.

We need to get together when I get back over that way.

Tom


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

I remember taking our first beagle in for her last trip to the vet. She was a good hunter. We were both 14. My parents got "Skeeter" two weeks before I was born. It was the toughest day I had ever had until that point in my life. She was a good little dog.


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that i have a beagle who is 12 right now and he still gets around alright but not to great. I probably dont see him making it another year, its a dog but its almost like a brother to me. Again sorry for your loss.


----------



## rwbaker (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry about Benny. What bloodline was Benny from?


----------

